# Can anyone recommend a good, english speaking, property lawayer in Murcia?



## Hargsi23 (Oct 29, 2013)

I know that getting a good lawyer is the key to buying property in Spain. As we are limited in the amount of times we can travel to Spain from the UK, we need to appoint a lawyer we can trust and appoint a power of attorney.
Has anyone else done this and can you recommend a good lawyer in the Murcia region?
Many thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes , but I can't Pm you as you haven't enough posts & I am not sure I can put the details on the thread ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes , but I can't Pm you as you haven't enough posts & I am not sure I can put the details on the thread ?


as long as it isn't you or you don't work for him, post away!


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello, we used Abad Abogados in Los Alcazares when buying our house and they were very very thorough. I would definitely recommend them!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Millan Abogados.

Dolores Millan.

Periodista Lopez Barnes.8.1 30800
Lorca

Tel. 968 46 80 50
968 46 63 51
Fax 968 46 63 81
E Mail [email protected]
..::Bufete Milln Abogados::..

Mobile 629 004 458.

She speaks english but I'm not sure that the receptionist does.


----------



## Hargsi23 (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you so much to everyone who provided recommendations. This is the scariest bit, finding someone you can trust to sort everything out for you.
I really appreciate the answers you have given.
Hargsi.


----------

